# cpt for MRCP - Can someone tell me



## shescka (Sep 25, 2012)

Can someone tell me what will be te correct code for a Abdominal MRCP ?
thanks


----------



## hewitt (Sep 25, 2012)

You might want to consider:
74181 Magnetic resonance (eg, proton) imaging, abdomen; without contrast material(s) 
74182 Magnetic resonance (eg, proton) imaging, abdomen; with contrast material(s) 
74183 Magnetic resonance (eg, proton) imaging, abdomen; without contrast material(s), followed by with contrast material(s) and further sequences


----------



## JDACPC (Sep 25, 2012)

I agree with hewitt, use the MR Abdomen codes based on contrast administration but you can also use the 3D rendering codes (76376 or 76377) *IF* the 3D is documented for the cholangiographic reconstructions.

There is also a level II HCPCS code (S8037) that some payors will accept (Aetna and Cigna) but check carrier policies.


----------



## shescka (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you so much to both


----------



## CULINTZ (Jul 21, 2016)

*MRCP study*

It makes sense that the 3D should be documented for the cholangiographic reconstructions in order to capture the 3D rendering codes (76376 or 76377). Does anyone have any references that outlines specific documentation guidelines for these codes? Also, how can a coder tell based on the report if CPT code 76376 (3D rendering not requiring image postprocessing on an independent workstation) or CPT Code 76377  (image postprocessing on an independent workstation is required) is applicable? This seems like a complicated guideline unless the facility follows a standard protocol for these tests.


----------

